# Important motor question-advice needed



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

Okay so its a 91 240sx(fastback) and its got a DOHC KA24DE engine. Problem is the engine has got jus about 250k on it and summin with the lifters is messed up. So should i rebuild the thing or just get a new engine-cheaper answer is better answer.


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

lol BOBBy.... i got the same car and same engine and im tryin to decide the same fate.....However, ive pretty much told myself to get a better engine. I want my car to have more HP. so im prolly going with the RB20 or RB25. to rebuild the KA and have bolt'ons u can only get so much from the Ka engine. I prolly have about five months before i do this but the wait is worth it....i love my 240...hehe.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you can always rebuild, then slap a turbo on there, and you would rip apart an RB20


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

or *GO SR*  (u guys knew that was coming huh??)

but seriously..with 250k on ur ka, you have the biggest problem of all 240sx driver in the US. KA vs SR vs RB vs CA there are a whole crapload of these threads around here so read around.. see what you like and if you could, please don't start another thread saying "should i stay with my ka or go with sr?" there are already too many.

if ur going KA, do a rebuild!!!! with 250k on it, it's not gonna last much long  i would its a friggin MUSt
if ur going SR, great read my sticky 
if ur going RB, great read knight's sticky 
if ur going CA, great ask 93ser 

how much are you willing to spend on your 240?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just shoot it up with nitrous... problem solved


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Buy a newer SR20DE for about $400-500 with less then 40,000 miles on it...it should have the same hp, but the beefiness is well worth it. . Buying forged parts suck...why not buy a engine that's overbuilt from the factory, and turbocharge? My bad I thought he said Ka24E that's why I said same amount of hp.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sr20de?? where would you get one for the 240?? and why would you get one if you could get a newer ka24de?? ka24de is better than sr20de. sr20det is a different story


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

oh no, dont ask me anything. i like the CA18DET, but i dont know a ton about it. ask boost_boy. he's the specialist for that. but yeah, i'd say get the CA still.


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks for the advice, but prices each and everything would cost would be nice-oh and nitrous install not on a big priority list right now, i just wanna get the engine fixed up before it blows-also-could i really get a low mileage Sr for $500???


PS---im new to the 240 but i looked in the hood of the car and the engine said twin cam 1.6 on it-----does it mean i dont have the ka?????please just help me out here--oh yeah and if it helps its a 91 fastback


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'll answer in order



> but prices each and everything would cost would be nice


prices may range but this is kind of the average..
ka rebuild - 1500$
sr20 swap - clip 2500$ installation at shop 1500$
rb20 swap - clip 2000$ installation at shop 1500$
rb25 swap - clip 2800$ installation at shop 1500$
ca15 swap - clip 2000$ installation at shop 1500$



> nitrous install not on a big priority list right now, i just wanna get the engine fixed up before it blows


with 250k, you absolutely CANNOT spray your ka24de..after a rebuild, n2o away. looking for nitrous?? all of these engines are capable of nitrous. just me..but with forced induction, i wouldn't need nitrous 



> could i really get a low mileage Sr for $500???


a sr20de motor..probably but would i recommend it?? *HELL NO* sr20de is weaker than a ka24de.. if you're thinking, "i could put a turbo on the sr20de and it would be sr20det" no, it does not work that way.. whenever you are doing a swap, for the love of god, ALWAYS GET A FRONT CLIP!!!!!! not a motor and tranny, not a motorset, a FRONT CLIP!!



> im new to the 240 but i looked in the hood of the car and the engine said twin cam 1.6 on it-----does it mean i dont have the ka?????please just help me out here--oh yeah and if it helps its a 91 fastback


twin cam 1.6?? i'm lost on this one.. the ka is 2.4liters and the 91+ models are dohc.. could post a pic of your engien please?


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*Alright*

alright ill get a pick from under the hood asap but i warn ya its not gunna be pretty---im buyin this from my uncle so i was wonderin wat i should pay for it, i know at least under 1k

Problems--
*Band window tintig peeling away
*Engine with 248k-will blow most likely in 6months
*Oil leak
*lifters need replacen
*breaks are all squeaky
*last and probably not least its got some little igly tubes of neon in the front

---So please tell me how much u think i should pay for it-----oh and so u wont think im crazy, i would like to take my time and money to fix it up-because of the potential(might sound crazy-if so you need to stop liking cars and stick to midnight club and gran tursimo on ps2---no offense)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

why would we think you're crazy?? if i was old enuff right now, a junker 240 like this would be EXACTLY what i would be looking for. 240 has so much potential, its not funny.. well not as much as a supra or something but i guarantee, it has PLENTY of potential..

i think you should pay $1 okay..being serious. 1. don't tell him that you're gonna swap/rebuild the engine!!!!! if he knows, he'll know that the car has somewhat more value to it.. 2. i would give the pos motor with so much mileage/problems as an excuse for a lower pricee 3. blame the brakes. tell him "i could get in an accident because of brake failure and DIE!!!!!" i would give 600$ no more than that

how much money are you willing to spend on this car after purchasing it?


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*Boom there it is*

Alright i took pics of the engine a few minutes ago-kinda dark but try and get a good look of it-here's the link
CLICK HERE


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

yep....tell him ...that u gotta take it in for a brake fixin .....to be safe.... and that u might have to have work done on the engine to stop the leak or slow it...lol 600 is a good price... but dont go over 900 if he wants more. tell him hes nuts.... and wait a few days....then ask him again. Sounds like he just wants to get rid of it...lol


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

yea....it looks like my engine did...lol....take for a tune up....put plugs, wires, vavle cover gasket, distributor and get an oil change....itll run good for a bit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jesus christ, u scared me with the 1.6.. 16valve yup looks just like mine (ka24de)


----------



## BobbyRay (Aug 4, 2003)

*well*

I guess the big project so far would be to rebuild the engine and replace the lifters. How much should I pay for the block?


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

*rebuild?*

im looking more to doing a rebuild ON MY KA24DE then ka-t.. but i had a quick question.. doing a rebuild.. can i do most myself? or have someone that knoes what their doing help me?? cause labor is a bitch.. and i have a couple freinds that knoe what their doing but im not sure if they have the right tools?? 

help?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

yes u can do most ur self a machine shop must do the rest


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

rebuild for a ka24? just buy a new ka for $600 if you were planning to build-up your ka24 for turbo it would be a good idea. research the ka-t or even better go to ka-t.org


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> im looking more to doing a rebuild ON MY KA24DE then ka-t.. but i had a quick question.. doing a rebuild.. can i do most myself? or have someone that knoes what their doing help me?? cause labor is a bitch.. and i have a couple freinds that knoe what their doing but im not sure if they have the right tools??
> 
> help?


dont go around reviving dead threads!! this one is 15 months old -__-

you could do it urself if you know what you're doing. personally, i would just take it to a shop


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

jeong said:


> dont go around reviving dead threads!! this one is 15 months old -__-
> 
> you could do it urself if you know what you're doing. personally, i would just take it to a shop



whats wrong wioth reviving a dead thread?? its alive now? whats the difference, when i search for help and find the thread, why would i go make another one??


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

- dont revive dead threads, it annoys us very much
- dont high jack threads, make your own
- dont mulit-post in different threads, stay in your own
- all off-tech talk is not allowed, dont post it

forum etiquette/rules. searching is very good ( to get info from )  but please do not revive dead threads. if u have questions from a dead thread, make your own thread and refer us to that thread by using a link.


----------

